# Chiles Stuffed with Pork/Chorizo



## chilerelleno (Dec 2, 2017)

*Roasted Chiles Stuffed with Pork/Chorizo*

4 Chiles, roasted and skinned
2ln Ground Pork
1/2lb Chorizo
1/4C each Red, Yellow and Orange Bell Peppers, finely chopped
3/4C Onion, finely chopped
1C Roasted and skinned tomatoes, chopped
1C Roasted tomato salsa
1T Garlic, minced
1/8C Cilantro, minced
1/4lb Queso Anejo
Salt, Cayenne, Cumin and Oregano to taste

Roast chiles, skin, seed and set aside
Brown chorizo, add ground pork and brown
Season to taste with salt, cayenne, cumin and oregano
Add bell peppers, onion, tomatoes and cilantro
Bring to a simmer and cook till onions soften
Set aside to cool before handling to stuff chiles

Stuff chiles with pork mixture and arrange in casserole dish
Top with salsa and crumbled queso Anejo
Smoke with Mesquite at 350°+ till cheese is melted and has a good color

I served mine with Charro Pintos, fresh Guacamole and Chips/Tortillas


----------



## tropics (Dec 2, 2017)

OMG That is mouth watering good :D Drool Points for you
Richie


----------



## griz400 (Dec 2, 2017)

will be over in a little while, will bring the hot sauce ... points


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 2, 2017)

That's my kind of meal!
I could eat that every night!
Al


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 2, 2017)

Wow, that looks insanely good!  Definetly going to have to give this a try, thanks for the recipe!


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 2, 2017)

tropics said:


> OMG That is mouth watering good :D Drool Points for you
> Richie





griz400 said:


> will be over in a little while, will bring the hot sauce ... points





smokinal said:


> That's my kind of meal!
> I could eat that every night!
> Al





waterinholebrew said:


> Wow, that looks insanely good!  Definetly going to have to give this a try, thanks for the recipe!


Again, many thanks to all y'all for the positive feedback, I enjoy sharing the cooks/recipes with y'all.
I love stuffed peppers and much prefer any chile over a Bell Pepper, so much more depth of flavor with a good Pablano or Green chile.
Thanks for the Likes and please give it try.


----------



## b-one (Dec 2, 2017)

Another tasty looking plate!


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 3, 2017)

b-one said:


> Another tasty looking plate!


Appreciate the compliment and Like.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 4, 2017)

I've been looking for this post for days.  Saw it once and then it disappeared.   Finally thought to look in Veggies.
So......I just wanted to let you know how fantastic this looks and sounds!!!!
I live stuffed peppers but like you I'm nit real crazy about bell peppers--much prefer long greens.
Definitely worth a POINT
Gary


----------



## idahopz (Dec 4, 2017)

That looks really tasty!


----------



## troutman (Dec 4, 2017)

OMG delicious !!!  Love that presentation pic with the guac .... yummmmy !!!!

What are those, Anaheim peppers?  Can't tell .... nice meal Chili !!  POINT


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 14, 2017)

First let me say that Ive been very busy with work/life and that Notifications about thread replies aren't making it to me.... So late though it may be, thanks for the replies.


GaryHibbert said:


> I've been looking for this post for days.  Saw it once and then it disappeared.   Finally thought to look in Veggies.
> So......I just wanted to let you know how fantastic this looks and sounds!!!!
> I live stuffed peppers but like you I'm nit real crazy about bell peppers--much prefer long greens.
> Definitely worth a POINT
> Gary


Thanks Gary,
stuffed chiles are da'bomb, and they deserve better than Bells, that we definitely see eye to eye on.
Thanks for the compliments and Like.


idahopz said:


> That looks really tasty!


Oh it was, it was very tasty indeed...  Thanks for the compliment.


troutman said:


> OMG delicious !!!  Love that presentation pic with the guac .... yummmmy !!!!
> 
> What are those, Anaheim peppers?  Can't tell .... nice meal Chili !!  POINT


Greatly appreciate the praise my good sir.  Thank you, I'm all about presentation in my pics when I've time.
Yes, they're a variety of Green Chiles aka Anaheims.


----------

